# Chich with splayed legs?



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a chick that hatched yesterday with very bad splayed legs. After looking it up I cut a bandaid long ways and wrapped each end around the chicks feet to hold its legs closer together. It can now stand and get around pretty good but I was wondering if anyone knew how long I will need to keep something on its legs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Leave it on at least a week, then take it off anf see how its doing. If the legs are still spayed put it back on for another week.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Leave it on at least a week, then take it off anf see how its doing. If the legs are still spayed put it back on for another week.


Ok thank u


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Depends on the severity I had one that was ok after 4 days you will sharp see if they can manage without the splint and you can sharp put a new one on.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kellence said:


> Depends on the severity I had one that was ok after 4 days you will sharp see if they can manage without the splint and you can sharp put a new one on.


I left it on for 4 days then took it off to change it and it was fixed. Now It's doing great I can't tell it from the other chicks.


----------

